# Loving Home needed for Little Squeakers in Maui Hawaii



## Kali Pidge (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there fellow pigeon lovers, 

Today I found two little squeakers in a planter box on the roof of my office building. Realizing I hardly see them around even though there are eggs, I tracked down the building superintendent to ask him what he does with babies if he finds them. I have noticed in the past that he destroys the nests and eggs he finds. To my absolute horror, he said he drowns them when he finds live babies. I hustled myself up there with a box after work and brought them home. There are two of them, and Mama has been doing her job. They have very full crops. I would love love love to keep them, but I brought a home a little squeaker in December, whom I have hand fed and raised and much to my delight, my landlords have let me keep her, and she is now a little winged pants-wearing puppy in my house. I am here on contract with my company and will be leaving the island in October. Kali will be coming with me, but any pidgies I rescue from the Drowner in the meantime, I would like to find homes for. These two are very cute and anyone interested in adopting one or both of them in Maui, Hawaii, please contact me. I can also bring them to you if need be. I will be picky in my adopters as well. I don't want them ending up on someone's dinner table. Thanks guys!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Great job saving the two babies 
I wish you the best and hope you are able to find homes for them both


----------

